# Broadband help please



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am completely useless when it comes to broardband and the actual workings of it.

I am with tiscali, Dial up broardband.... Yes I know dial up still, but I have never really had any problems.... (apart from recently) Anyway o2 keep offering me wireless broadband for under £10 a month for up 19meg?! I can get 16meg where I live. Is that good?? I get 2 at the moment?

Question... I have just got my MAC code from Tiscali now I have to give it to o2, then what happens? I havent got my wireless box or anything from o2 yet. Will I lose the internet once o2 use it?? Or will o2 just take over the connection in my house already? Then not losing internet? I have a modem connected to my main computer but have just bought a laptop for the wireless. 

Any help?
Natalie xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

From what I understand 19 is very very good, I get 20 from Virgin broadband at home and it is very quick - the other bits I dont have a clue about - Im sure someone will soon tho!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

O2 will give you a connection date and send you your new wireless router they will tell you what date your connection goes live. Tiscali may stop your connection with them beforehand  so you could be without internet for a few days or you may get a clean switchover. I think the longest we went without internet when switching providers was 3 days, but 6 weeks when we moved house and switched. Ask befor eyou commit if there will be a clean switch over or if will you be left internetless and for how long.

Kay


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you both, I'll call o2 tomorrow and sort it out.

Natalie xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

you're doing the best thing leaving Tiscali (they took over Pipex and we had nothing but trouble from them)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Tiscali gave you your MAC code!! you doing one better than me. I didn't have problems with them but when I wanted to leave they wouldn't give us the Mac code so had to go 10days without broadband


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

C that was very naughty of them they HAVE to give it you and within a certain amount of time too.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

♥ C ♥ said:


> Tiscali gave you your MAC code!! you doing one better than me. I didn't have problems with them but when I wanted to leave they wouldn't give us the Mac code so had to go 10days without broadband


I got my MAC Key after a very long phone call, I was transfered about 8 times to the 'right' person!  
Of course calling india also cost me a fortune!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have given my MAC key to o2, they said the switch over will happen within 6 days... And my internet will be down for a max of 2 hours... We will see, if I am off line the next few days you know what has happened! lol!

Thanks again
Natalie xxx


----------

